# Autocross



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Would you like some butter with that roll?

can't wait til I can get mine on a track. I'll be starting out with suspension parts before working on power.


----------



## scha7530 (Apr 15, 2012)

The body roll on that isn't too bad...and in general body roll might not be a bad thing (see Miatas). 

I'll have my Cruze out to some autocrossing when I get it broken in. Here's my truck in action (Its surprisingly fun and fast for what it is)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

scha7530 said:


> The body roll on that isn't too bad...and in general body roll might not be a bad thing (see Miatas).
> 
> I'll have my Cruze out to some autocrossing when I get it broken in. Here's my truck in action (Its surprisingly fun and fast for what it is)


Bingo! Body roll isn't that significant of an issue as people make it out to be. Ever seen what a Lotus looks like when it's taking corners on Top Gear (UK)? That Cruze actually looks very well composed in those corners.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That's the truck I went into the dealer for when I walked out with my Cruze. Love their look.


----------



## ShyEco (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm a tad over 5000 miles - so like any normal human being I took it racing. Pick ups are scary when they are in the same category as Cruze.

All my buddies are telling me to get a new car haha.


----------



## Cleck (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks fine. You're doing it right by learning on what you actually drive. More people would benefit from autocross, it teaches you your car's limits, along with your own. Eventually, if you work at it enough, you can close the gap between your skill and the car limit. I wish more people on the road knew how to drive these days, autocross definitely makes you a better driver.

As for body roll, I had an 02 Grand Am coupe that I first autocrossed in. Body roll like a ship at sea, but it worked, set me up for my next turn:



















That car was fun


----------



## blacksheep40 (Jun 9, 2012)

so autocross in a cruze eco? had lots of fun in my mach, but not sure how competitive the eco could be.n


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I love when you people do that! I get so much joy watching you guys abuse your car while my car is safe and sound.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

nycruze2012 said:


> i love when you people do that! I get so much joy watching you guys abuse your car while my car is safe and sound.
> 
> Sent from my droid3


boring.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

iKermit said:


> boring.


Truth



blacksheep40 said:


> so autocross in a cruze eco? had lots of fun in my mach, but not sure how competitive the eco could be.n


If you're competing your Cruz against machs, not very fun. If you're competing against yourself it can be very fun. Which is what autocross is about really.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

iKermit said:


> boring.


 I am living vicariously through you guys!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I love when you people do that! I get so much joy watching you guys abuse your car while my car is safe and sound.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3


If you call that abuse then your car must be very sheltered. There's nothing particularly abusive to a car when autocrossing

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## blacksheep40 (Jun 9, 2012)

i built the mach1 to be the ultimate bachelor mobile. awesome car. but then i got married and i now have a 5 month old daughter so i did what any responsible father would do, i bought a cruze eco!


----------

